# How long should I be walking my pup?



## ajbaby221 (Dec 9, 2008)

My puppy is about 14 weeks now and is a complete ball of energy. I take him on walks several times a day, but I am not sure as to how long they should last. I'm a first time pit owner so I'm just not positive about how much exercise is too much? I worry with how young he is...I just don't want to over do it. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Short frequent walks are fine as long as weather conditions are good and the pups is healthy. 

If you haven't start also doing some obedience training and a lot of play time. Stimulating the mind gets a up tired too


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would say if you walk him for 15- 20 min atleast 3x a day would not be too much. I also like to play fetch with my dogs. You didn't ay where you live but if you live in a warm area you could take him swimming too. Like Patch said work on obedience training it really does tire them out.


----------



## ajbaby221 (Dec 9, 2008)

We are in Michigan so swimming is not an option at the moment  Too chilly and frozen! I have been working on training with him...we are taking classes and he is learning very quickly. He's a smart boy! He seems to love the snow so I like to play fetch outside with him when I can...I live in an apartment though and don't have much of a yard so it can be difficult at times. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep I know the feeling I'm in Northern Minnesota. You could also get a flirt pole this is something you can do in the house. Do'nt have him do alot of jumping but chasing and tugging at the leather is fun for him and you can sit down at the same time. I don't know about you but after standing for 7 1/2hrs at work I like a sit down time when I get home.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

There is great advice already ... When I first got my pup I worked on heeling while we walk( there are different techniques to try) that really tires out a pup, I would start walk at under 20 minutes. Has he been fully vaccinated? Remember if he hasn't been keep him away from where other dogs frequent for his own safety. I would tire him out with play rather than walks. Such as wrestling, light game of tug(watch his teeth), fetch is great, and playing tug with him through your legs in figure eights( it does wonders for there agility and it gets them comfortable with legs). Just some added things I like to do with my pup. I also use the flirtpole they love it as it stimulates there prey drive do not let them get bored of it though because this might lead to a decrease in prey drive. I hope this helps.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

fetch fetch fetch is all i can say it tired my dog out fast or get a tread mill on 
low setting. at 3 months old he has boundless ends of energy and hes all yours


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i would get a dog used to a tread mill at 3 months but definitly dont over due it. you can criple a puppy for life when you over exercise it


----------



## ajbaby221 (Dec 9, 2008)

He is up to date on all of his vaccinations so we're good there. I have just started working on heel with him and he seems to be picking it up. I would be interested in using a flirt pole...does anyone know where I might buy one?

Thanks again everyone for all of the wonderful advice!!


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

I walk my 6 month 1 mile 2 times a day.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

flirtpole... Go to your local feed store and buy a horse training tool called a buggy whip. Just tie something on the end of it usually a toy I use a wubba kong on the end of mine. This setup works great to me it's durable and buggy whips come in different sizes and lengths so there is alot of variety.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I made mine. I went and got a 1/2" dowel I put an eye screw in the end of it and attached a rope witha piece of leather to the end. You can get different size dowels and eye screws. It was very inexpensive.


----------

